# Hallo˜



## fobia (Aug 29, 2021)

I probably shouldn't start this section with "Hello" just like the title should I now
HELLO
Maybe that's better

I'm an audio guy I suppose, I have been working basically on all audio fields for the past 12 years.
At some point I decided to recreate instrumentals of anime songs for Vocalists, and now I'm also producing for local Rock/Metal bands

-alas, "locally" means Italy

I'm not that interesting I promise your honor, I think I have ran out of things to say
Anyway, here's some sample packs I made with some guests, one of which was for a Video Game which I'm not sure the video game is fully legal or not, so I won't mention it 

Bottom right of the link, there's the section with the Sound Design packs.
I promise you can find blue inter dimensional links to the downloads.

Pardon the convoluted website, I'm not good with them and I to this day can't find a reason to care enough to make it better
Enough chatter, here's the link
https://fobiacommissions.wordpress.com/portfolio-2/
Remeber folks, bottom right part there's the free dingles

You'll find:
- An "horror" themed sample pack I made for an Halloween Update of a Video Game.
- Some Claps, I needed some and got a friend of mine to record me some. You can find the original recordings too, so you can cut the Transients however you please.
-A Scremo Vocal Pack featuring a local Metalcore band I have been working with. Two singers, some screamo vowels and stuff.
Perhaps might come in handy to some of you.


----------

